# Hey



## KibaSan (Mar 12, 2015)

HI GUYS!! 
I'm from Portsmouth, UK. I had mice when I was growing up and now I am older and considering small pet s for myself, I really would like some mice again, on here just to brush up with my care skills ect. Find out some new hints and tips. Actually, after lurking for so long you guys have me almost convinced to try breeding and showing, but that would be in the future, when I have the time and money 
My favourite colour variety of mice I the Dove tan. I used to have a Dove tan with a lightening sripe over her eye, which was quite cute.
I am in love with Satins, so pretty!!

So... I have many questions and have heard the mice community is a very friendly place so I hope I am welcomed, haha.

P.S, I am going to my first show, as a visitor, on 11th April 2015, NMC, Sale Moore/ Manchester. Hope to see some beauties  let me know if any of you guys are showing there!! 

(sorry for spelling mistakes, I am on my phone :S) :roll:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.I will be showing at the Manchester show.SarahY is one of the judges.Look forward to meeting you.It's an awful long way from Portsmouth.


----------



## KibaSan (Mar 12, 2015)

Awesome!! What variety are you showing? Good luck!! 
Don't worry, I am visiting my mum who lives in Cheshire


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Not sure yet.I try to show in every section.I'll look at what I have nearer the time.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going to be at Manchester too


----------

